# Virgins



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

George and Margie get married and they are both virgins.

On there first night George starts to get undressed by taking off his shoes and socks. His toes are curled under. Margie asked him, " George what happened to your toes"? George said, " when I was a kid I had tolio" Margie says, "you mean polio" and he said "no tolio" Margie said, "I never heard of that"

He takes of his pants and he has a rash on both knees. Again she asks "what happened to your knees? "When I was a kid I had kneeasles and the rash never left. " You mean measles" No kneeasles.... Never heard of that either.

As he takes off his shorts Margie said, "don't tell me, you had small cox"


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tee hee  you sure that was his name.... that sounds like my ex


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

aaaaawwwwwwww thats not very nice!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Tee hee  you sure that was his name.... that sounds like my ex


 
OUCH!!!! Someone might resemble that remark


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

poor guy!!!! insulinaddict!!!!!!really he couldnt have been THAT small!!!!!! lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

your sure addict cause he sounds familier to me as well


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

LADIES LADIES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some men are not fortunate to be give brains as well as *cough* lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

pmsl@cough ooh so similier to another word  ahem


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol glad you like it steff  hahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

yes Mike your good at making me laugh


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahaha well some blokes are good looking, some have fab bods. i am a clown on the other hand lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2009)

pmsl well i cant judge on the great bod can i or can i ?? hahaha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 28, 2009)

hahahahaha stop it!!!!!! your gonna get us in trouble!!!!!!!!!


----------

